# Getting ready for NEXT year



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

started working on a few things for next year! I am sure most of you can guess what my theme will be!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When I saw this thread it put a big old smile on my face. Where else but on a forum like this can people understand we are already thinking next year when we still heve two months till this Halloween? I try to make small talk with some people and ask if they have any idea what they will be this year and they all like "Oh I never even think about Halloween." They'd think I was crazy if I told them I, like you, have already started working on Halloween 2012, and have my theme picked out for 2013. I love this place. Oh, and my guess for your next year haunt, could it have something to do with a circus? Just kidding.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

True enough Scareme. 
I start working on next years stuff when I run out of time for this years stuff. So I guess you could say there is no this or that year, just what gets done. Halloween 365. Well, to be truthful I take a break in the winter months. Planning but no building. Except for maybe small things.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I love this forum. I wish it was a little more crowded in here so i could chat with likeminded people more often. This year is my first haunt and it's got me so excited. I've enjoyed being in my garage and having nothing but building materials, a hammer,nails and a bunch of wood and black sheeting haha. It's Oct 14th i'm almost done with my haunted garage "Little shack of horrors" and i'm already thinking about next year. I will be on the prowl for deals and buys all year round for now on


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

oh man, me too. I am mad that i didn't do next years haunt this, year.. ewww it makes me sooooo mad.. haloween should be longer


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Let's steer this back to BigAnt's 2012 theme please.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BIGANT said:


> started working on a few things for next year! I am sure most of you can guess what my theme will be!


You're building a haunt around used baby diapers?

Okay, seriously now, either Massive Zombie Infection or Secret Mad Scientists' Experiments Gone Wrong (if I'm allowed two guesses).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You're planning a haunt around a bachelors bathroom?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your house is going to look like a Taco Bell? You are not going to tell us are you?


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

No it's a kids room!

How about a human waste facilty exsplosion?

Maybe a toxic spill... Really the possabilties are endless.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

Does it involve hideous mutants created from radioactive toxic waste?


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> You're planning a haunt around a bachelors bathroom?


Anyone who has worked in restaurants can attest that no bachelor could produce a bathroom more obviously hazardous than a women's public restroom. Keeping those clean is a challenge just short of Sysiphus (sp) and the rolling rock.

We have many food trucks in El Paso that sell very low grade hot dogs wrapped in wiggly Bacon and grilled on an electric griddle. Might your biohazard haunt have one of those trucks as a feature? And maybe a big steaming cauldron of menudo?


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

ha ha ha ha ... menudo


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

No, you are building a giant KFC!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Is it a playground?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

its a womens hair salon


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

is it about the doorknobs of the local elementary school?? public telephones?? WalMart's shopping cart handles??


----------



## robert padilla (Nov 9, 2011)

return of the living dead? maybe=)


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

My man is trying to convince me to leave inner part of haunt alone.( its still up). ( he just wants to get out of more work next yr) but all I have accomplished is some rough drafts and long list of ideas for next yr


----------

